# My Allie



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

We lost Allie this December to hemangiosarcoma. 

Here are two pictures of her from this summer.




















Allie Yohn, 10/24/2009 - 12/27/2016.

There were no symptoms up until a Thursday night, when she vomited and was lethargic and panting for several hours (we spoke with the vet over the phone). Then three days later, on Sunday night (September 4th), it happened again and we rushed her to the hospital. Her spleen had ruptured and she needed surgery to remove the spleen and a blood transfusion. We were so lucky that she lived and recovered from that over the next several weeks. 

We immediately started working with a cancer doctor and put her on treatment, and I prayed that it would help even though they told me what to expect and I read the literature. I spent all of my time loving her and spending time with her doing her favorite things. Sometimes she was lethargic during the chemo, but mostly she was able to do everything she normally did. She did start napping more and over December she lost a lot of fur from the meds. Then the morning after Christmas I came down the stairs and she had collapsed. We rushed her to the hospital an I prayed and prayed but her body was giving out, and we had to have the vet help us let her go. She was seven.

I miss her every day, and it really hurts. Each week I am doing a very little bit better than the week before. It is very hard. She wasn't supposed to die so young. I feel so much grief. Reading the posts here on this forum helps. My heart goes out to everyone here who has lost their beloved dogs before their time to cancer. And we are currently talking with breeders to find a puppy to bring home, so that helps a little (I have posted on that subject on the "find a breeder" forum). My Allie was my best girl, and my sweetheart, and my baby. I love her so much, and I miss her.

We have had 2 other goldens, Chessie (1996-2009) and Hannah (2003-2015); I'll post some pictures of them later. I love all of my girls very much.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Allie!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a moving tribute to a special girl! I love the curly hair over her ears. I'm sorry for the loss of a beautiful girl who was way too young.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My deepest sympathy towards the family of Allie. She was a real cutie and has the most awesome fluffiest tail. After loosing my 3rd Golden this summer, I know how tough it is and hope you feel better soon.
Godspeed Allie.

dlm ny country


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful girl nd as you said, far to young to be taken from you. We lost our gold girl, Sophie to hemangiosarcoma on Oct. 12. She would have been 13 on Jan 8he was great one day--she had been on Adequan for a month for her joints--and the next day, collapsed and couldn't get up. We are 71 and 72 and couldn't pick her up so our sweet, dear vet sent a tech with stretcher out to get her...no charge to us. We were with her as she left this world--my vet had barely started in the injection and she was gone with us telling her how much we loved her. I holding her sweet soft head, hubby rubbing her side.

We lost our 7 year old Great Pyrenees to hemangiosarcoma Sept. 23, 2014. As with Sophie, Shaggy was great one day, doing his Pyr patrol of our yard---despite having been blind his entire life--tortting around in the yard, wanting ear rubs, dating all his food. The next morning he couldn't get up, wouldnt' eat, etc, gothim to the vet--the tumor on his spleen nhad ruptured and it was to late when we woke and found him. We had to let him go. So many gret dogs are lost to cancer, but it seems hemangiosarcoma claims more than other cancers. I lost one golden to lymphoma in 2014, and an Irish Setter to bone cancer back in '97.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Siandvm said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Allie!


Thank you!



Pilgrim123 said:


> What a moving tribute to a special girl! I love the curly hair over her ears. I'm sorry for the loss of a beautiful girl who was way too young.


Yes. Thank you, it really helps to talk with you guys here. I still can't look at pictures of my Allie without crying. She had the most wonderful smile.



dlmrun2002 said:


> My deepest sympathy towards the family of Allie. She was a real cutie and has the most awesome fluffiest tail. After loosing my 3rd Golden this summer, I know how tough it is and hope you feel better soon.


I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you. I love her tail, I'd call her my "plume tail" girl. She was always getting compliments from people about how lovely and friendly she was.



3 goldens said:


> Such a beautiful girl and as you said, far to young to be taken from you. We lost our gold girl, Sophie to hemangiosarcoma on Oct. 12. She would have been 13 on Jan 8... We lost our 7 year old Great Pyrenees to hemangiosarcoma Sept. 23, 2014... So many great dogs are lost to cancer, but it seems hemangiosarcoma claims more than other cancers. I lost one golden to lymphoma in 2014, and an Irish Setter to bone cancer back in '97.


Thank you. I'm so sorry to hear that your dogs. I agree, too many families have lost beloved doggies to cancer. And no matter when or how it happens, the death of your sweetheart dog is always a grievous loss.

Both Chessie and Hannah (my first and second dogs) had cancer for the last year or so of their lives (not hemangiosarcoma), but they died at 13 and 12.5 yrs old, and for most of the time that they had it, the cancer was easier to treat (if that makes any sense). It hurt a lot to lose them, but I could reassure myself that they both lived long, happy lives. 

And my Hannah died just 1.5 yrs ago, on Aug. 30, 2015. Then 12 months later Allie nearly dies on Sept. 4, 2016. She is diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, and we lose her 4 months later. The combined loss of Hannah and Allie is breaking me. I struggled a bit over the choice to look for a golden retriever puppy, because hemangiosarcoma scares me so much, but in the end I love my girls so much and I'm hooked on goldens. I want to bring more into my life and love them for all the days we have together, no matter how many that is. Meanwhile, I pray for medical research on cancer and breeding to improve the chances of future dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Allie, I know how much it hurts. My hubby and I have lost 2 or 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma, too. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added Allie to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-6.html#post6940985


----------



## Ryn (May 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry. My 3 year old was just diagnosed with lymphoma this morning. So very hard, already preparing myself and it's so so so difficult I can't find words. May your Allie girl rest in the sweetest peace.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryn said:


> I'm so sorry. My 3 year old was just diagnosed with lymphoma this morning. So very hard, already preparing myself and it's so so so difficult I can't find words. May your Allie girl rest in the sweetest peace.


I am so very sorry to hear this! *big hugs* There are never words for how painful and scary it is. My best wishes for you and your doggie. I am sending positive thoughts that the treatments will do everything possible to help.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

The love you have for Allie will never die. It's evident in the way that you write about her; it's a shining beacon and testament to your time together. Thank you for sharing your tale. Every time you held her, she held you too. Dogs seem to know when their time is near. I'm sure Allie wishes you all the best, and that new little puppy, out there, somewhere, will help heal your broken heart. 

The tale of you and Allie is now complete. You can open that book any time you want, to read a favorite page. It will help comfort you in the days ahead. Grief takes time and never completely fades away. That's wonderful proof, in my estimation, of a deep and abiding love. Dogs only hurt you one time, unlike people, in their passing. 

Wishing you peace, when the grieving has passed.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Gorgeous girl, love the fluff. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

